# Black substrate?



## Cliffizme2

Does anyone have pictures of aquariums with black substrate they can post? I am thinking about changing my setup to black pebbles or sand because I have alot of 6-12" pieces of dark grey sheet rock in my backyard that I can break up and stack. I think it will look pretty good.

I've made alot of posts about my Parrot Cichlid and my South American cichlid plans, but I'm kinda thinking I'm gonna swap to Africans if I like the black look because I won't have all my live plants. I am thinking the Africans will look really bright and colorful if I have a dark substrate and grey tone sheets of rock. My background is dark dark blue and my light really makes my aquarium glow.

Anyway, I'm just thinking out loud... not quite sure what I want to do before I start stocking my tank, seems like my ideas change everyday. Maybe I need more tanks! Let's see some pictures please!


----------



## flamingo

Not much but here ya go:


----------



## Osiris

Here you can see a close up of Tahiton Moon Sand(TMS)









Here's one of my 29g's setup with it: you can see albino fish alot better on it


----------



## flamingo

nice pixs.

I always find that good filtration and stirring the sand (tahitian moon sand) is needed otherwise it gets a whitish tint to it lie theres bubbles on it.

all of my tanks but one have tm sand in it. I;m going to have to get some update dpics of that tank...no longer has cichlids in it and has better filtration now.


----------



## Georgia Peach

they both look great!


----------



## leveldrummer

dont you want some peach?? lol wink wink, here is mine though, before i took it apart.


----------



## MiSo

this is eco complete, also added in some colored gravel for color. (sometimes i wish i hadn't though)

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/alanb...=&.done=http://photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos
photos too large to insert*


----------



## AshleytheGreat

level...what kind of fish are in that tank?


----------



## goodie

Only picture I have of this 30 gallon tank, moved up to a 45tall. It was the first try with live plants. No longer using the sand, keeping it for future use. Stuff cost to much to just throw it out. :lol:


----------



## goodie

MiSo said:


> this is eco complete, also added in some colored gravel for color. (sometimes i wish i hadn't though)
> 
> http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/alanb...=&.done=http://photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos
> photos too large to insert*



I like the look. I'm also diggin the neons.


----------



## leveldrummer

AshleytheGreat said:


> level...what kind of fish are in that tank?


ethiopian death blur fish, high poisonous and really really rare, unless im taking the pictures. but seriously, from what i can see of them, its my ice blue zebra, a blue socolofi, a red jewel, a common pleco, an euratus, and a yellow tail acei. ive had lots of fish in and out of that tank, and i dont remeber when i took that shot. but im pretty sure thats everything you can see in the tank. that was the last of what i had before i gave the last ones away (to a murderer) and started cleaning and such for a salt tank.


----------



## MiSo

goodie said:


> I like the look. I'm also diggin the neons.


thanks, they're actually cardinals!
i wish i could take better pictures, i just got the camera today and i'm still learning how to use it.


----------



## fishfreaks

Awesome shots guys, keep them coming!


----------



## Fraser

Im thinking about getting a third aquarium soon, at the moment i have a 120L, 190L and my plan is to get a 240L (about 70G). My 190L holds roughly 20 malawis and Ive done this to reduce aggression in the tank - so far so good. I plan to move a number of them to the new 70G tank and was considering using a darker substrate e.g. quartz. Will this look good with tufa rock or should i stick to coral sand?


----------



## Cliffizme2

I re-did my aquarium today. I had mixed river gravel before and I turned it into a black rock aquarium.


----------



## Georgia Peach

leveldrummer said:


> dont you want some peach?? lol wink wink, here is mine though, before i took it apart.


YOu know I do..


----------



## leveldrummer

looks good cliff, have you thought about stacking those rocks up nice and high? get some good caves and such going? just a suggestion, tank looks good now. dont get mad at me and throw me away...http://www.fishforums.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_razz.gif


----------



## Cliffizme2

leveldrummer said:


> looks good cliff, have you thought about stacking those rocks up nice and high? get some good caves and such going? just a suggestion, tank looks good now. dont get mad at me and throw me away...http://www.fishforums.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_razz.gif


Yeah I was thinking that at work today, but I spent a while scrubbing those rocks and cleaning them and I didn't have time to add more. The top is kinda bare but the fish are swimming up there anyway, I will probably add some more this week but I have a pretty tight schedule so it's kinda low on the To-Do list. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

